
Compulsive gamers 'not addicts' - aaronjerling
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7746471.stm
======
gruseom
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375973>

The BBC has some weird url thing going on there.

